# Sunday 12-9



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to fish with some new friends Sunday. Tim Gibbs and I have been trying to put a trip together on his 22 foot twin vee. I told him I could get him on a limit of grouper and amberjacks if he came down. He is from Huntsville and drove down late Saturday night. So Sunday, off we went. We all met at Navy Point for the first time about 6:30 am and went looking for bait. Took awhile but had a well full of pinfish and off to the pass with 3 guys that were high spirited to catch their share. On the way out I ran over some cigs and stopped to catch them as fast as anytime this past summer. 3,4,5,and even 6 at a time. 15 minutes and we had over a hundred cigs in the well. Oh this is going to be fun. Headed out into a choppy sea, were are the 1 foot or less seas I had read about all week. Made about 17 to 19 knots going out but still had high hopes. First stop yeilded 5 scamps and 2 amberjacks. One angler was down to motion sickness but did not complain at all and was a real champ about it. Moved 1.5 miles and put 11 more grouper in the box and added a fat blackfin also. That had us limited out on grouper, so jacks were up now. Had to throw 4 nice gags and some nice snapper back. I hate that. We needed 2 more jacks so we moved another mile or so and had three angles bent over the side and holding on. Pulled the hook on one, one got in the wreck, and caught one. We still need one more. This time only two anglers went down and one(I'm not telling who huh Tim) had to tag out and hand the rod off. Kept the biggest one and threw the other back for the sharks to have dinner on us. What a fun day with new friends. These guys were really a blast to fish with. They even liked my sarcasism. Got to go fishing and catch tons of bait in December, Life is good. Good luck everyone. Bait is still here, so get one last trip in before calling it a year. Thanks Tim and crew for a great trip. 

Capt. Delynn Sigler
Offshore Deepsea Fishing Guide
(850)689-3133 Hm/Office
(850)758-2165 Cell


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Capt D, you are the man!!!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice pictures and great write up thks for posting


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes sir I know who to call next snapper season !! Just about when gags are in .thanks for another awesome report!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome trip and report as usual Delynn!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice mess of fish!!!


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

Capt. Delynn,
i can't tell you how many times this week that amazing day has been replayed to anyone who would listen and the pictures prove your promise. I did think it was a bold promise but that is what helped seal the deal with Lee and Justin and man did you deliver. That was by far the most enjoyable and productive day of fishing i've had on my boat and although tagging out was tough to do i couldn't turn another turn on that reel so i appreciate you making short work of him to the boat. I will work this winter on being better prepared but something tells me you will be able to produce the same results regardless which is a ok with me. We appreciate the awesome job you did and we look forward to the next trip out. I'm sending you a video that wasn't funny at the time but may produce a smile now. Justin said he is ok with posting it!
Thanks again for an awesome trip and you are a first class Captain,

Tim Gibbs and crew


----------



## grady306 (Mar 17, 2008)

Impressive as usual Captain!


----------



## rootbass (Feb 3, 2012)

*Guide me on my boat?*

Captain

I have a 22 pro line with gps and a 225 4 stroke. Well equipped and reliable. Would you guide me and a couple buddies on my boat?

Thanks
Rick in TN


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

*Going Fishing*

Hey Rick and thanks for post. I would be more than happy to take you fishing. I sent you a private message so I don't bore everyone on the forum with what I do. Give me a call and I look forward to hearing from you. Thanks Again, Delynn
850-689-3133 Hm/Office
850-758-2165 Cell


----------



## Bigballer23 (Dec 23, 2012)

bass


----------



## Thebasskidd (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice fish


----------

